# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  How much to build a RepRap on Average?

## DerekPeterson

Does anyone know the average costs of building your own RepRap?  I'm seriously considering building one, as I love the idea and have heard nothing but great things about it.  

Derek

----------


## Jo1212

You can build one for as little as $300. On average, you should expect to pay $500-$600 dollars first time.

----------


## MattSteiner

> You can build one for as little as $300. On average, you should expect to pay $500-$600 dollars first time.


And how would you say this $500-$600 model would compare to the leading printers by Makerbot and such?  How would it compare with a Replicator 2?

----------


## RP Iron Man

@MattSteiner

For reference, I have built a few semi-custom Prusa I2 printers for about $600 with print quality comparable to that of the Makerbot printers. Of course the build volume is not as large and it cannot print as fast (doe to the lack of stability of the Prusa I2 design) but my prints look great. The key here is to spend your money where it counts: GT2 belts and pulleys, and precision linear rails. 

BTW, makerbots are definitely NOT the leading printers...

Eric

----------


## MeoWorks

> @MattSteiner
> 
> BTW, makerbots are definitely NOT the leading printers...
> 
> Eric


I'll second this one. My Prusa i3, fine tuned and with the Bowden Cable upgrade can give the makerbots a run for their money. Not to say it isn't a great piece of tech or that my Prusa i3 is leading tech, but price doesn't always = quality.

----------


## Jo1212

True... RepRap is how I/we say under $600...




> @MattSteiner
> 
> For reference, I have built a few semi-custom Prusa I2 printers for about $600 with print quality comparable to that of the Makerbot printers. Of course the build volume is not as large and it cannot print as fast (doe to the lack of stability of the Prusa I2 design) but my prints look great. The key here is to spend your money where it counts: GT2 belts and pulleys, and precision linear rails. 
> 
> BTW, makerbots are definitely NOT the leading printers...
> 
> Eric

----------


## Marcus

Makerbot has the best marketing department ;-) 
I'm currently reccomending a Prinrbot kit, as it's hard to self-source and make some of the parts yourself without a shop, and then you can still take it appart to build a reprap.
I compared the cheap reprapworld parts and the printrbot simple, tough to get it as cheap, though of course if one want's to diy just because it's neat to do so, that's a valid way, and a reprap prusa will be simple and more versatile then a cheaper kit...
depends on what's more importaint, price, tinkering, or printing...

----------


## RepRapOwner

I'm in the process of building a new RepRap now, and it will be what I consider "Top of the line".  It is costing me approximately $850.  I could easily build one for $200 if I really wanted to though.  It just wouldn't be quite as good of a printer though.

----------


## DrLuigi

I would recommend a Makerfarm prusa i3 kit,

One of the best reprap printers (Well bang for buck ^^)
And its very complete, very easy to build, great instructions and fantastic support ^^

----------


## MeoWorks

> I would recommend a Makerfarm prusa i3 kit,
> 
> One of the best reprap printers (Well bang for buck ^^)
> And its very complete, very easy to build, great instructions and fantastic support ^^


Agreed! Cheap and great quality. Can't beat that really.

----------


## RP Iron Man

Have you looked at the Nophead's Mendel 90? I am not sure how the price compares but I have heard great things about the Mendel 90 kit. The Mendel 90 design is arguable the most stable RepRap printer design, and does not have some of the issues with X/Y perpendicular alignment that I have heard about the Prusa I3.

Eric

----------


## MadMikeMitchell

OK, so it costs $600 to build one (perhaps even less).  What is the going rate for a completely built RepRap?  Also, how much time does it take to build one from scratch?

----------


## old man emu

> OK, so it costs $600 to build one (perhaps even less). , how much time does it take to build one from scratch?


You can pick up a kit delivered in the USA for around $600.

To build from scratch, you have to take into consideration the time you will spend researching and solving design problems; sourcing components, cutting and joining and redoing the steps that caused your mistakes.

While the desire to DIY is commendable, I'd suggest that you buy an entry level kit, get some experience with it, then go on to build your own. Remember, the expensive components used in a store bought kit can be recycled into your DIY machine. As well, toy will start with a machine that can print a lot of the components you will need for your DIY machine. Remember that RepRap started out to be a self-replicating machine.

Old Man Emu

----------


## Markum_Debreeze

Yes, I agree with old man.  Start with the kit, so that you know how things work, see how the parts fit together, etc.  Then you can print new parts, and start building additional printers to eventually perhaps replace the one you have.

----------


## Kingoddball

Emblem Robotics in Australia is a good site, good service.
I bought my original i2 from there and just modified everything from their base edition.

Unit was around $750 and it was a DIY kit.

----------


## Layke

Hey Derek,

If i were you I would buy a printrbot simple 2013 version, get the kit. After buying this you can build it and then print out parts for a custom printer! Once you print the parts you can use some stock parts of the printrbot and buy better parts as needed. It would cost $350-$500 (depending on the quality of the parts)

HOPE THIS HELPED

-Layke :Cool:

----------


## papabur

Its the electronics thAT get you but if your patient and use Amazon or Ebay to find good deals yo ucan easily keep it under 400$..and ive seen better prints off a 400$ reprap then a lot of makerbots...

----------


## papabur

> @MattSteiner
> 
> For reference, I have built a few semi-custom Prusa I2 printers for about $600 with print quality comparable to that of the Makerbot printers. Of course the build volume is not as large and it cannot print as fast (doe to the lack of stability of the Prusa I2 design) but my prints look great. The key here is to spend your money where it counts: GT2 belts and pulleys, and precision linear rails. 
> 
> BTW, makerbots are definitely NOT the leading printers...
> 
> Eric


They only act like it, lol.

----------

